# Thinking of moving to Orkney or Sanday



## BoggyGirl (12 April 2019)

Hi there can anyone help? I have transporter prices and we have been looking online at properties. Is there a rental market for houses with land i'm really struggling to find anything? Is it easy to get all you need for horses or does it take a lot of planning? I work from home and would like to buy somewhere eventually but to rent first would be my preference. There seems to be nothing online. Is there such a thing as a lease with a view to buy something. It would be amazing to connect with anyone who is out there in these areas with horses? Many thanks


----------



## LR2904 (6 May 2019)

I cant be of any help but I tried to get information a year or so ago too and had to give up as just wasnt getting anywhere


----------



## cobgoblin (6 May 2019)

There is an Orkney Riding Centre and riding club... That might be a good place to, talk to someone. 

http://www.orkneycommunities.co.uk/orkneyridingcentre/


----------



## AnShanDan (21 May 2019)

There is a large and thriving pony club on Orkney, I don't know how many members are on outer isles but if I was you I'd get in touch with the DC (can find contact details through the pony club website) and ask them for advice. I certainly know of people who live on Orkney and come to Scotland for competitions, and as said above there is  the big indoor in Kirkwall that is used for events. Getting back and forth is easy with a horse lorry/trailer, I've done it myself.
Sanday is where many of my dad's ancestors came from, it is beautiful, but not heavily populated!


----------

